# builders in Oliva



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

hi,
we are looking to open plan our house in Oliva and need a good builder in or around Oliva. Does anyone know of one?
thank you in advance


----------



## Lisdelsol (Jul 14, 2014)

We have had a number of builder english & spanish come to quote to make our home in Oliva open plan also. No one has ever gotten back to us with a quote! So if you find a good builder please let me know


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

hi,
im actually a bricklayer in England and just need someone to give me a hand with steel work ect but if i find one i will pass on the number to you
am having trouble getting a quote off a plumber at mo.... i know the Spanish love take their time but geeze!! lol
regards
Lee


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lee25767 said:


> hi,
> im actually a bricklayer in England and just need someone to give me a hand with steel work ect but if i find one i will pass on the number to you
> am having trouble getting a quote off a plumber at mo.... i know the Spanish love take their time but geeze!! lol
> regards
> Lee


You may not have realized but it's fiestas at the moment  most won't be back to work properly 'till after 7th January.


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

ive been waiting since october!!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

lee25767 said:


> ive been waiting since october!!


Early days then!

We've been trying to PAY a builder that did some work for us about 12 months ago. He keeps saying mañana.


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Helenameva said:


> Early days then!
> 
> We've been trying to PAY a builder that did some work for us about 12 months ago. He keeps saying mañana.


 WOW!
how does that happen? couldnt have his number could I????? lol


----------

